
Polyphony: Fine-Grained Concurrency for Ruby - thibaut_barrere
https://digital-fabric.github.io/polyphony/
======
thibaut_barrere
Polyphony is a quite unique Ruby project which got some coverage recently,
aiming at improving the concurrency story for Ruby, without resorting to async
classes.

